# Nicknames



## MMiz (Jan 26, 2006)

You know you have an FD/EMS nickname, so now you have to share it and the story behind it.

I dont work much, but I have two:

1.  *Radar* - I use a portable GPS/Navigation system when I'm working on the rig so I know where I'm going.
2.  *Sleeping Beauty* - I was once working a standby event for a lonng marathon / walk.  The hours were long and the patients never ended.  During a quiet time I parked my vehicle in a parking lot that all participants would walk by.  It was the second day of the event and by that time most people knew me (We'd drive up and down the route over and over... and over from 7:00 AM - 9:00 PM).  I closed my eyes for JUST A SECOND and the next thing I hear over the radio is "Wake up sleeping beauty... and smile."  There were about 15 people around my truck taking pictures .  From then on it was "Sleeping Beauty from Unit X, how do you copy?" <_<


----------



## Stevo (Jan 26, 2006)

*Chicken Steve*

....after i burnt down my chickenhouse , which the FD had to put out, and there i was in tunout with a stupid garden hose on their arrival  

~S~


----------



## SmokinGun911 (Jan 26, 2006)

*Hey! emtff376!*

*Hey Geek! You gonna chime-in here????*


----------



## emtff376 (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks Chief.

Geek aka Angel Geek - the chairman of our 911 committee aka my fire chief aka SmokinGun911 coined this nickname during the ribbon cutting ceremony for our new 911 center in front of many MANY people including senators, delegates, etc.  And it stuck. And I like it, to be honest.  It's better than some of the other nicknames I have.

I am the geek because I run our dept's web site, I do GIS, GPS and anything to do with mapping.  I helped integrate GIS data into our county's CAD system, criticized (and I used that term VERY lightly) the CAD vendors when they came to show us their wares, produced maps, mapbooks, etc.  Oh yeah and everyone on the FD calls me with their computer woes, but I wouldn't trade living in a small town for anything.


----------



## SmokinGun911 (Jan 26, 2006)

*


			
				emtff376 said:
			
		


			Thanks Chief.

Geek aka Angel Geek - the chairman of our 911 committee aka my fire chief aka SmokinGun911 coined this nickname during the ribbon cutting ceremony for our new 911 center in front of many MANY people including senators, delegates, etc.  And it stuck. And I like it, to be honest.  It's better than some of the other nicknames I have.
		
Click to expand...


You forgot 'the media'.........

She is indeed an 'Angel' on my shoulder. She is among the most dedicated, capable and willing people I know. Tis a blessing to me and I'm sure, often a curse to her. If I need it - she provides it. 

She suffers fools badly. Hell I do too. However, I don't think I am nearly as deserving of that entitlement.*


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Jan 26, 2006)

Cockroach--  I jsut wont go away...and I am always getting into something, somewhere, somehow, some way.......:unsure:


----------



## emtff376 (Jan 26, 2006)

> You forgot 'the media'.........



Yeah, I forgot my nickname got published in the local newspaper too.  :blush:


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jan 26, 2006)

A n' Dubbya, i.e. A&W. The root beer. I carry it in my lunch, and it's also my initials. So they call me A&W.


----------



## rescuecpt (Jan 26, 2006)

One of my guys at the FD calls me "big boss", since I'm the Captain.  "Cupcake" has also been uttered but I don't know why, I'm not really a nice person.

My Thursday night crew is actually working on a new one for me, since everyone else on the crew has one.


----------



## Celtictigeress (Jan 27, 2006)

"Miss congeniality" hence the quote in my profile

Doing required ride alongs we had an auto accident...anyway the woman was fine until we got there then realized that she was going to get a ticket for rearending.. the original call she put in had dispatch thinkibng it was massive trauma...when we got there, she changed her mind, soon as she found out the tiicket the pt started getting ow neck ow back....and SWEARING if we didnt take her in right then and there... well you get the point.. so I grab a collar blocks spineboard stretcher and wheel it over....Measure her.. the works... I was going to make sure she was as comfortable as possible this was AFTER the fact she b***hed about EMS to the county cops....

On the ride there I began assessment, bp was fine pulse was fine, I checked PMS asked her to move her toes she said she couldnt feel them.... I began to check breathing she began to cry how it wasnt her fault...everytime I tried to check she had an attitude..at this point I was PISSED off... she had nothing but smartass comments not to mention her general disposition.

So I check her breathing quality wanted to make sure that the "steering wheel" didnt cause damage when I hear severe weezing.... I listen again the same... I asked her to open her mouth that I couldnt get breath sounds clearly and when she does BAM all of a sudden her breathing rate and quality are fine.... I asked ehr to close her mouth (The woman was faking this to get out of the ticket) so I politely reach over drag the bag close grab my larenyscope, stylet, tube (you can see where this is going) WHen my Trainer asked what I was doing I* said calmly "She is in severe respiratory distress I have to intubate her" this was AFTER the pt called me a few not so nice names....I had no qualms..l.when we arrived I politely notified the Dr that county was coming to fill out their incident reports and tickets and we left5... next morning crew chief calls me in...

"So Miss congeniality heard about your encounter with our near death pt hmmm"

I Kinda stared blankly at him a moment then it dawned

he shook his head laughed a moment and said "given the circumstances of the report and the names you handled yourself fine...but we arent supposed to threaten patients with Intubation" the entire shift heard it so for the remainder of ride alongs (Which I worked for the county as a cop so it carried to dispatch" I got,"Miss congeniality come in we have....."

Its stuck since then..more so when I apprehended a suspect with K-9 but thats well something entirily different


----------



## firelieut4013 (Jan 27, 2006)

we have a few   lil tanker,flounder,pedro,ears,squeaks,dr phil,  there only the nice ones.. haha


----------



## coloradoemt (Jan 29, 2006)

There are a few that call me "Three" cause it seems on average if I run on 1 call we are going to do 2 more before we get back to quarters.

Some on the volly side are Coal Train, Goose, 2 Bottles, and my favorite Smudge. Smudge is the name our training Cpt. got on a fire when her partner left her alone on a hose to go deal with a loss of pressure. When the pressure came up again it pushed her back untill she was against the tender. The fact she is tiny, coupled with trying to keep her balance, coupled with the hose pressure, left a smudge on the tender.


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 29, 2006)

^ That there is funny. :lol:


----------



## Jon (Jan 30, 2006)

My Medic instructor referred to me as Huey... Since my last name is VERY close to Batman, I get reminded of it on a regular basis na-na-na-nana-na-na-na BLAT-MAN....

One of the paramedics (he is old enough to be the Paramedic who tought the people who tought Johnny and Roy) refers to me as "junior" sometimes...


----------



## mightymom7 (Jan 30, 2006)

I get called "white cloud" and "chef" quite often.


----------



## Celtictigeress (Jan 30, 2006)

hah

I get antsy if someone brings up My Native American heritage though tribalname is Ravensong.. Most avoid it.. its due to this one lil dispatch b***h that decided to get cutsey with "come in "twodogsf**king ...." I proceeded to let her have it.... anyway so they just call me Miss congeniality... I dont complain


----------



## i_drive_code3 (Feb 7, 2006)

T I G G eeerrrrrr....
yes thats it...tigger
ummm cuz i bounce around the station 

i believe my lovely fire crew has another one for me but i've yet to hear it uttered to my face...i think it has something to do with my inability to be quiet
yeah whatever heh heh hehhhh

kate


----------



## Celtictigeress (Feb 7, 2006)

*giggles*

you may never hear it to your face... but one day might hear it from someone.. Tigger?? cuuuuuute name lol


----------



## emtff99 (Feb 16, 2006)

The nickname that has stuck with me thru the years is "TnT", short for my Extrme Denver Tool usage within a SF, & also because I have been known to explode after a call when someone screws up.


----------



## gradygirl (Jun 22, 2006)

I've been dubbed two different names that are practically interchangable: Kiddo and Smart-***. Go figure. And there aren't any funny stories behind them, I'm just the youngest in my group of EMS buddies and I'm very sarcastic.


----------



## fm_emt (Jun 22, 2006)

Stevo said:
			
		

> *Chicken Steve*
> 
> ....after i burnt down my chickenhouse , which the FD had to put out, and there i was in tunout with a stupid garden hose on their arrival
> 
> ~S~



I nominate this for "Best Answer EVAR!!"


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jun 23, 2006)

You know, I've noticed...They haven't bothered with a nickname for me...

They just shake their heads and walk away laughing.....:wacko:


----------

